# Model Release Form



## bellacat (Aug 13, 2007)

Is there a standard model release form that all photographers use to display images on their galleries and in any print promotional materials or does each photographer make their own? As i begin shooting i want to make sure all my bases are covered but i feel lost. I'm just starting my biz so i want to make sure i have the right forms in order before i begin my biz. Help please


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't seen any standard ones.  Google 'Model Release Form' and see what comes up.


----------



## bellacat (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks...i don't know why i didn't think of that. I swear its been a long weekend.


----------



## bellacat (Sep 3, 2007)

I feel like I'm asking a stupid question here but i want to make sure i have all my bases covered. i have searching online for model release forms and found many, both ones available for a fee and others available to download for free. I know no matter which i choose there will need to be modifications/customizations.

I want to know if it better to pay for a release form, these cost around $35 and then modify it or should I just use a freebie and modify that?

I have my first real paid shoot in a week for a family and also a wedding coming up so I want to make sure i do this right. So far i have just used a standard release form for the previous shoot where no money exchanged hands but since I have paid jobs coming up I want to make sure I cross all my "t's" and dot all my "i's" as best i can. 

Any advice?


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 3, 2007)

Best bet is to talk to a local lawyer, different states/provinces have different rules and that might be one of your best investments.


----------



## bellacat (Sep 3, 2007)

wow really...that will be costly I'm guessing. I have never had to hire a lawyer for anything so i have no clue about stuff like that.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you know anybody who knows anybody who might be informed on all of these details? That should suffice


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 4, 2007)

The ones you'll find on the internet should be sufficient at least to begin with. Releases, generally speaking are very short documents - a few sentences. I've read a few and they seem legally adequate, assuming the person is over 18, and competant to sign (ie sane and not drunk, coerced, or heavily medicated, etc.). I wouldn't hire a lawyer for one unless you have other questions you need answering as well - waste of money.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 5, 2007)

I haven't looked in photo stores for releases for years, but they used to sell a pad of them on 3x5 cards that worked fine. Basically, they had the model sign all rights over to the photographer.

Forms are pretty simple. The more complex you make them the more that can go wrong and the more you'll confuse your models.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## bellacat (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the advice. I hadn't thought about looking at a photo store. I wouldnt want my 'models' or anyone i'm shooting for that matter to be confused. I saw a few freebie examples online that I was thinking of modifying into plain English.


----------

